# Angry BBQ



## earache_my_eye

Look familiar to anybody??  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			








http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/fo...arache_My_Eye/bbq-hates-winter-snow.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## richtee

Hah! Too dang familiar...


----------



## kookie

yup............very familiar..............


----------



## teeotee

Just a little familiar. 
Woke up to snow here this morning


----------



## lc in va

not hardly any snow here this year.


----------



## teeotee

Just got to work which is a 2 mile drive and this how it looks here this morning.


----------



## earache_my_eye

Took the kid to school and it started 'Thunder Snowing' here......this is RIDICULOUS!!

COME ON SPRING!!!!!!!!!      
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





L8r,
Eric


----------



## k5yac

In the 70s all week here.  Haven't seen snow in a while (good riddens).  I think we are coasting into spring here, I just have to hope a darn tornado doesn't come along and R-U-N-N-O-F-T with my outdoor kitchen.  Dang I hate those things.


----------



## navionjim

What is all that white stuff anyway?


----------



## earache_my_eye




----------



## minn.bill

we've missed all the last 2 snows here in northern minn.better you any way.lol


----------



## payson

Japanese Maples, Dogwoods, Crepe Myrtle, etc... all starting to bloom in sunny SC. Heading to the beach this weekend as a matter of fact!


----------



## teeotee

Think the snow has now stopped. Went home for lunch and see we have 5 - 6 inches of snow in our drive. Oh well that's Iowa for you. When i moved here i was told, "If you don't like the weather hang around a while, it'll change soon enough". I'm hoping most of this will be gone by Sunday.

Thanks Bill for the sentiment


----------



## walking dude

whew........just rain here today..........snow tonite tho, they are forcasting..........UGH


----------



## funh2o

We were supposed to get 4-6 here where I live, but the storm track went south of us and dumped on those Ioweigans instead...hehehe.  I finally took the Christmas lights off the fur tree in the back yard today. The cord is still burried in the snow, but it won't be long now and it will be gone. Saw two robins the other day.  They looked a little confused about the snow still on the ground.

Hope everyone is having a good day

Steve


----------



## travcoman45

Uh, can't tell the pics gone!  But this snow sucks!


----------



## walking dude

its coming down heavy here now......central iowa


----------



## shawnr5

What is that? The only white stuff I see when I go home are the wife and kids.


----------



## desertlites

I'm in Phoenix this week-helping my bro with some AC installs & troubleshooting. was 90 today. looks like we gonna be busy till oct.


----------



## teeotee

Ok so here's my own angry smoker at 7:30 this morning. Outside temp was a whopping 17f. Spring can't be toooooo far away by now ..... can it


----------



## smokin' joe

The cat looks angry too, tee.  And put a cover over that smoker...


----------



## teeotee

I've thought about a cover ...... but hey it's tough. It's an Iowa smoker!! Thinking of giving it a fresh coat of stove paint once it warms up enough to paint outside.

The cat looks like that cos i hadn't fed them yet. Also they are barn cats (we have anywhere 5 to 15 depending on time of year and coyotes) so they never see the inside of the house. I'd be upset sleeping outside in 17f.


----------



## walking dude

who's this private hot dog clown..........?


----------



## travcoman45

OK, I been outa town and I think I've missed somtin here, what's this about a "mad German"?  Is Hitler back or what is this all about?


----------



## teeotee

I think we both missed something trav. Looked here earlier and thought the same as you "who's this hot dog guy"


----------



## walking dude

look for the thread hot dog guy...........its explained there


----------



## travcoman45

OK WD: that helped but still scratchin my head? What was he some sort of prankster or sometin? Guess I missed the whole thing! Now you guys got my curiosity up and runnin, share the info!


----------



## walking dude

no clue.........was typing in some kind of broken type of language.......german was suspected.......but no clue.......he was a REAL idiot.............glad to see him gone.......


----------



## travcoman45

Thanks Ken: we've been in and outa town all week, haven't spent as much time here as usual, missed all this!


----------

